# Dakar: The respective commune capital



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Dakar is the largest city in Senegal*_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

City of Dakar from air










https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5242/5274653296_6f6266818f_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View from the seventh floor










https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5041/5233053816_86cbb4a6aa_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Who said culture cant be displayed in building.. 









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/9183392584_8c1a1f6308_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Residential northern beaches..










https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5162/5306889795_7b011eff13_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dakar to miami 4000 miles!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Conference centre Diamnindio









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8625/15690412308_88955850d3_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Francophone village festival










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7537/15875028722_611b213e3d_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Worlds first highway roundabout?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

From humans to goods trafficking Dakar famous port!











http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5335/8750081177_f964122094_b.jpg









http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/dxewrewdw_zps9e2ee114.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dakar Waterfront Hotels are tasty and sightly.. 










http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5184400681_ddc871af04_b_zpsdcdd12b0.jpg















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Yatch club!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gem of north africa!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lighthouse beautiful..*












photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Famed slave port Goree Island*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Da' White House!

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Port Du Dakar










http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5184999756_81957b863a_b_zps6b5486b0.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerials From A Serious Aviation










http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5184401589_a3e4cc35e3_b_zps75e21a13.jpg











http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5184410521_041b086f7e_b_zps12dbe837.jpg












http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5184412019_142ca3d94d_b_zps01449833.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/DAKAR/5185009226_e833644fcc_b_zpsf220eb03.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Construction In The Suburbs










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8207991295_1f076e536b_b.jpg




















*Les taxis jaunes de Dakar*



Narrow Laneways common in Dakar


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Arm wrestling competition in the crowded Medina district of Dakar
An entertainer looks on before the start of an arm-wrestling competition










Arm wrestlers Mamadou Ba (L) and Cheikh Faye battle each other during the competition


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place de l'Indépendance, Dakar


Goethe Institut, Senegal


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Train Station Dakar








http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1031/786781040_fb252685f5_b.jpg





Family Meal Together










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2107/1890597143_c29f90143e_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*IFAN - Museum of African Art*























92


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The State House Front Gates..










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5549/10055822635_6fa55cb497_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Renaissance Monument 
It Depicts A Strong African Man Leading His Wife And Kids To Greener Pastures









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5457/10055805155_2c30481af3_b.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/10254766963_56d1180169_b.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Obama's Visit To The State House 2013*












*Followed by A Destroyer!*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Point Of View


















http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad238/Oumar9/dxewrewdw_zps9e2ee114.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Inside The New Theatre Built 2011*























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar Coast*












*Light house*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CityScapes*


























*Monument square*
















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Post Modern Architecture*




















*Presidential Gold
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Birds Eye Towerhop In this beautiful city*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mama Comin Home*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Place d'Independance*














*Pont*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Presidential Motorcade Along Avenue L'independence





















*Skyline From Goree Island*










*Function Hall*








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Landmark Tower Of Dakar












*Central Park

*













flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Magic Land Theme Park On The Shore..*



















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/10288774574_2709b55457_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Market Mayhem










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/2071541334_a6807e3384_o.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/2313288740_5daf0eeef2_b.jpg













http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2390/2355115387_1aece01866_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Respective Dakar









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/201/506804751_4713e00e30_o.jpg













http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9356/senegaljan08231pr3.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Monument while being fashioned in the koreas









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/2323776498_72e0d2834f_b.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2388/2319484714_2447bdc101_b.jpg

*Marche*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2258/2197821626_796e1d82f9_b.jpg​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

hotel And Square









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/2197031111_391e78d143_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/149/361268547_1232ebd080_b.jpg
​


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

jutinyoung said:


> nice pictures


Yeah...Its even an experience to just be there..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

La cite' du Ocean'









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2365/2258574689_b4e043e03e_o.jpg











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2290/2258357347_89769b706d_b.jpg




​43


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sofitel









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2261/2435008691_f6fda2e442_o.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2435825348_cb0e14589e_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3130/2433341213_2a8dbae70b_o.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/2433341607_078cd6a896_o.jpg

​

48


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fountain For The Mercury









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/2431015605_71798356cb_o.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3207/2434154946_5176c36149_o.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3295/2431015355_742b9e5cfa_o.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Level 49

















imageshack


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kasapa From SSC Spends His Holidays Here
_I just love Dakar, Senegal. My summer holidays as a kid living in Ghana were always spent in Dakar. _











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/2510874479_9b45d1a301_b.jpg




























​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_
From Goree Island looking at downtown Dakar._









_ View of Goree Island_











flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Grand Building Of Dakar









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2637211541_a0ccbe861a_o.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Place Of independence









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Dakar-Indépendance.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3426/3185944006_7b474533e4_b.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/3185108719_6949c238d2_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Insurance District









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/3102899944_6d59c14a50_b.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3026/3102902550_bedb6d62b6_b.jpg


*Goree Island*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3524/3185948340_3d7012a606_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3102067911_cdffd86596_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Romantic Cliff-Top Properties









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3103030662_e891913673_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3132/3145146534_7046e32414_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3103032042_a102a55b84_b.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Dakar :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Dakar :cheers:


Thanks..beautiful city..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Kingdom Itself









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1127/1190924903_a3ef1c9b0e_b.jpg










​flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Monument du millénaire



















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ngor Village










https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6235/6328505935_0eeef358a1_b.jpg













https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7523/15439557844_29a2b0aa4b_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3006/2357149225_f44f6426b0_o.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/3102070015_311b69e55d_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dakar Taste Restaurant









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3014/3102192051_3ddb404e32_b.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/3103019242_05f793e4b3_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Under the sunbathed road










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/3102086387_819d226484_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar Monument Rennaisance*









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5139/5557101948_6b557e7c61_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

General view of Dakar and suburbs























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*South Dakar*















flickr.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

you can see the center a the right top of the pic


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
North Dakar*

















flickr.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Construction Aspects


































flickr.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

La Ville Du Monde









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_eEzf3przaJg/SUlMlMRvXXI/AAAAAAAACbw/k0dnyWdNAQM/s912/IMG_3365.JPG










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2242/2421938221_1e53543b3a_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Veil*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/7172566847_461bedf79f_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Have you met Mademoiselle Ngima*









http://i.imgur.com/cFwoUlo.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Sprawl









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8081302257_d80b693700_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Food Shopping Airport!:cheers:









http://i.imgur.com/aBV0aSP.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/FBl9B6d.jpg











http://i.imgur.com/UwqtaBF.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Much Loved Dakar Beaches, and black rocks *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*children in the water playing near a boat parkade..*









http://i.imgur.com/ZoluEkG.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar,Senegal*












Source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

the South part downtown...

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sunday dinner*









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3866/14653395100_6f59fc2f4e_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Rhythm City*









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7620/16738180840_6f52d86d97_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Obama Visit *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/1F0VuHm.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/AkwzOBt.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/5nPwMhm.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice


----------

